# Phoneutria nigriventer



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Sep 2, 2009)

Anybody have one?? Just curious to see how they do in captivity, feeding habits temperament and so on. I want one but REALLY don't want to risk getting bitten or it escaping so yeah.

kris


----------



## toolrick (Sep 3, 2009)

Use the search function.

Ricardo


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Sep 3, 2009)

You don`t have to use search function.... I have two females... but not the right specimen for beginners...


----------



## Venom (Sep 3, 2009)

BjörnE said:


> You don`t have to use search function.... I have two females... but not the right specimen for beginners...


Or for most keepers, in fact.

Your female is missing a leg?


----------



## What (Sep 3, 2009)

Venom said:


> Or for most keepers, in fact.


*for anyone in a sub-tropical climate outside of their natural range.


----------



## Venom (Sep 3, 2009)

What said:


> *for anyone in a sub-tropical climate outside of their natural range.


LOL!!!!! Hahah, um YEAH! Not so cool if a gravid female got out..


----------



## toolrick (Sep 4, 2009)

BjörnE said:


> You don`t have to use search function.... I have two females... but not the right specimen for beginners...


Why not for beginners??? I started with Phoneutria...
That was my first spider to keep, and pretty much the only one around my house which I liked to keep.
There is not much sence keeping them, just do not handle, that's it... if you do not handle there isn't any risk of getting tagged.

Ricardo


----------



## Moltar (Sep 4, 2009)

toolrick said:


> Why not for beginners??? I started with Phoneutria...
> 
> 
> Ricardo





What said:


> *for anyone in a sub-tropical climate outside of their natural range.





Venom said:


> LOL!!!!! Hahah, um YEAH! Not so cool if a gravid female got out..



Yeah, debates about venom toxicity, defensive behavior and the resulting danger to an inexperienced keeper aside, Florida has enough problems already.

It's pretty unusual that I would come out on the side of the anti-exotic people but geez, if Floridians think they have it rough with a few hundred (thousand?) pythons loose in the Everglades, can you imagine if a Phoneutria population got established in Miami? Yikes.

Awesome spiders though, if things were different I might try to keep a couple but... nah.

Then there's the whole discussion about how one highly publicised death from an exotic spider envenomation would cause irreperable harm to the arachnid hobby in this country. But that's a whole 'nother thread.


----------



## toolrick (Sep 4, 2009)

@Moltar.

That is pretty pointless, there is no way that these spider could be in Florida and between, what happens if they stablish there??? it's kind of blame your answer.
The spider has flown for years in banana shipments to the US and none has stablished there, so why you think that if you keep one and leaves the enclosure, it will then be a thousend living there? again, I think it's pointless.
And yes, there are many debates here about the venom of the spider, I live in South America, where they occure. Every year I happen to see 2 or 3 males looking for females, you know what? neither my family or I in all my 28 years have been bitten by one of those spiders, so do not talk about this spider as the killer assasin. More people die here by other humans killing eachother than by spider bites, so come on people...

Ricardo


----------



## toolrick (Sep 4, 2009)

Then there's the whole discussion about how one highly publicised death from an exotic spider envenomation would cause irreperable harm to the arachnid hobby in this country. But that's a whole 'nother thread. [/QUOTE]

So are you saying that people from Germany and Europe, which have kept Phoneutria for years are more intelligent than say people from US???
As I stated before, do not handle and you should be fine...
I guess that depends on the common sense one could have while keeping it.

Maybe you are talking about that???

Ricardo


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Sep 6, 2009)

Venom said:


> Your female is missing a leg?


Your visual sense is incredible :worship:  

@Ricardo
your specimens out there (and in there) are extremely different from keyserlingi or nigriventer... keyserlingi is the baddest at all - the boliviensis "Colombia morphe" (and the Peruvian variation of this) are extremely different in aggression than the other baddies!

Cannot shave all heads because of your experience with a single species like yours...

But the complete genus is keepable for serious persons, with MUCH repect for this spiders!

For Beginners, my opinion (EVERYONE who have ever kept Phoneutria species WAS a beginner before his first kept specimen!!! Never forget - no room for arrogance out there...):

Start with a first molt spider!

Two reasons:

1) when you cannot hold `em alive, you must overthought your wish to keep one... because of it needs in the first month`s/stages much a care.
And breeding, in my opinion is a must. 
I am no fan of keepin`single prestige objects....
Try to keep the spiders alive for the hobby, or give them away...

2) when you can hold `em alive - then you are a little experienced, and you maybe have the spirit and endurance to care for your spiders in the right way - you can "grow" up with the baby Phoneutria - it`s a good study and learn effect to do it right in every stage of sling to adult.

LG Björni


----------



## Moltar (Sep 6, 2009)

Toolrick, you live in Colombia, right? I guess you don't know quite how sensitive the politics of "collectible exotics" are here in the states. There are numerous groups and politicians pushing anti-invasive species/exotics legislation. We have to be careful not to give them any ammunition to use against our hobbies. Combine this with a rapidly growing invert hobby here and lots of new, inexperienced hobbyists out there and you get a risky situation where a conservative outlook is generally best.

Right now attention is focused more on herps and primates but that's just because nobody's Sicarius or Phoenutria (or L.Q. or S. subspinipes or...) has gotten loose and mangled somebody's child. All it would take is one highly publicized serious envenomation to swing that bad focus around to us invert keepers.

Not trying to tell anybody what to do or start a big debate here, just saying what I think.


----------



## What (Sep 6, 2009)

Moltar said:


> Right now attention is focused more on herps and primates but that's just because nobody's *Sicarius* or Phoenutria (or *L.Q.* or *S. subspinipes* or...) has gotten loose and mangled somebody's child.


While I dont disagree that a very serious envenomation would do horrible damage to our already controversial hobby, Sicarius sp., L.Q.s, and S. subspinipes are unlikely to be the culprits. 

Sicarius sp. would have horrible trouble establishing itself in the US as they are completely out of their element in places that are not vast sand and rock covered areas. L.Q.s are really not all that dangerous, nor are they likely to be able to establish in anywhere but desert states. S. subspinipes would have trouble establishing anywhere in the US other than Hawaii(where it already is), and Florida/the keys. Even then, the bite isnt likely to kill someone that is not allergic, and the native S. alternans in Florida would be more than capable of doing that.

Phoneutria, well, they(IMO) are a very possible threat. They could quite possibly establish themselves in SoCal, Southern Texas, and Florida(and some of the states around it). One gravid female could start an entire population and that would be a very bad thing should it be near a school or even a neighborhood with curious kids. While a death would be unlikely, based upon my knowledge of these spiders, they could cause major ecological damage, and public distaste for spiders in general to be a major problem for our hobby. Even if we are not the source of the offending spiders.


----------



## toolrick (Sep 7, 2009)

@What:

I do agree with you in somethings... well A gravid Phoneutria female scaping and letting their juvis somewhere in the states as you are stating would be hard. From thousand of juveniles just a few grow to adult hood... you know nature do things the way they should be... so to my knowledge there is nothing to worry about.

@Bjorn:

I get your point on the Phoneutria I am (was) keeping... eventhough I would like to hear someone in the hobby like for example Techuser who is familiar with Nigreventer in his territory if anyone has been bitten by the infamous Wandering Spider... I once read he found them in his house. I guess now there is not much to worry about. What I like to tell people in here is that there is as much respect to have for the spider as any other venomous creature out there... As I said... watch and do not touch and you and your spider should be fine....

Rico


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Sep 8, 2009)

you`re right, mate, I principally think like you...

LG Björni


----------



## rafasani (Feb 1, 2010)

I know it's an old topic but I just wanted to add my opinion.

I live in south Brazil, we have P. nigriventer around here, actually I just found one in my dining a few hours ago, a 3" juvenile. I really think all they say about them being little monster is really exagerated. They're not that agressive, not the ones I found anyway. Yes if you disturb them they'll go into a threat display and all but I had a P. murinus that was much worse then all the nigriventers I've seen..

A friend of mine gave me a mature female once that he caught after it bit his son in law, actually I've told this story here once... That is the only bite story I have ever heard in my 27 years. Also my wife works in a hospital, and she is the one responsable to notifying all accidents with venomous animals, and in 3 years working with this she never told me about one involving this sp. Perhaps most people don't go to a hospital after a bite, but this only shows that most cases are not that bad...

Anyway.. My 2 cents.. Sorry for my english...


----------

